# TOUCHOSC and LOGIC PRO X, automation doesn't work!



## Shimoyjk (Jun 8, 2021)

Hello guys and gals!

I need some help..

I'm trying to use Touchosc and Logic pro x to control kontakt instrument's Dynamic, Vibrato, Expression and etc...

it seems like it's connected via usb, and whenever I touch fader or button on my phone screen it looks like works(kontakt's value is changing), but can't write automation even though I changed track to Read -> Touch or Latch or even Write.

have no Idea what it cause this problem.

any help would be great!

Best,

Kyumin


----------



## Shimoyjk (Jun 8, 2021)

oh.. Never mind!

I just tried Record button, now it works. but that brought another question.

forgot about this.. 

then I'm wondering, when you select channel in logic, you can set it to Track or Region.

what are the differences and for midi and audio automation, what do you guys usually use?


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 8, 2021)

I use region automation for all midi event (CCs) and track automation for audio automation (volume, pan, fx, etc.).


----------

